# موقع مفيد لمن يريد شراء او صناعة cnc



## adew2010 (20 أكتوبر 2012)

FireBall V90 CNC Router -


----------



## adew2010 (20 أكتوبر 2012)

Fireball V90 CNC Router Assembly - Hacked Gadgets - YouTube

ودة فيديو للاجزاء وكيفية تركيبها ممكن تفهم
منه كيفبة تصميم المكنة


----------



## asd7777 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر ياغالى


----------



## APOLLO66 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

الف الف الف شكر​


----------

